# Trout Brook - August 21, 2011



## WoodCore (Aug 21, 2011)

Got a sweet guided tour of the trails in the Aspetuck Land Trust properties of Trout Brook Valley, Crow Hill and Jump Hill today. The park is located in a secluded section of northern Fairfield County Connecticut and boasts a healthy 15 miles of trail that is available to mountain biking. 

Although I was forewarned that there would be some climbing and plenty of rocks, being my first time riding here I really didn't know what to expect and I was not to be disappointed! This was classic Connecticut riding, unrelenting technical sections that seemed to go on for ever, quick steep gnarly uphills, one rock garden after another, some bridges, more rocks of all shapes and an occasional rocky carriage road. I thought I had seen some of the more technical riding in the Northeast after riding places like Huntington, Trumbull, Batchler Street, etc......This place was a few steps above!!! 

After an 8 mile loop with 1300 feet of climbing my legs were absolutely spent! We did  cut our loop a bit short due to the approaching T-storms so I have a perfect excuse to go back for some more torture. Definitely going back for more as it's a great place to up your riding both from a fitness and technical aspect. 

Here's the ride track..........


http://www.crankfire.com/gps/track/10057/stormy_sunday_loop


----------



## bvibert (Aug 23, 2011)

Sounds pretty damn sweet.  I'm gonna have to check the place out!


----------

